# Yellow river backwater, 9/15



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We hit the river Saturday morning and with the river conditions not great, (up and muddy) we decided to try a couple backwater sloughs and a creek that have produced in the past. We didn't tear them up by no means but caught a few good ones. We caught 7 bass and 2 jack with a couple good ones mixed in. All fish came on spinnerbaits and chatterbaits, they really didn't touch anything else.


----------



## coastfishing (Sep 17, 2018)

*Location*

Do you fish on the Upper or Lower end of Yellow River?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

both, but mostly upper


----------



## coastfishing (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks, I fish where the Yellow dumps into Blackwater bay.


----------

